# Hot boots for this year...



## MAC Melly (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm on the market for some new boots.. any suggestions?  Here are a couple of pairs that are cute...

Via Spiga (Nordstroms)






Kors (Zappos)


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 24, 2005)

love the first pair!! dont like the second pair, its the heal that turns me away!! but i want the 1st pair!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 24, 2005)

Oh nice the first pic is nice i like those boots...great for the fall im looking to buy boots like those pretty soon!


----------



## Mandaryna (Jul 26, 2005)

I love the 1st pair,I don't like the heel on the 2nd pair.


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 28, 2005)

i agree with the rest. i love the first pair, not so crazy about the stitching and heel on the second.


----------



## JessieC (Jul 28, 2005)

I actually like the 2 pair over the 1st pair. Im not really a fan of boots with wedge heels, but I like them more then the chunky style heel of the 1st. Plus I like the color and design of the 2 one more...


----------



## xtina420 (Jul 28, 2005)

OOOh I love that first pair. Those are awesome.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 30, 2005)

ITA with everyone...the second pair..um...not cute. But I'm lovingthe first ones....they are on my lemming list!


----------

